# Dewalt big 18 volt set



## timmy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I recently won the Dewalt 18 volt tool set with the drill, saws-all, skill saw, jig saw and light, it works well but how much power am I losing on my tools? Is it really worth it for me to pick up the plug in tools? The batteries last a good amount of time and I have three of them so thats not a big deal.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I have to guess your question could also be: are you not able to perform as good a job comparing to corded tool when using cordless?

this all depends on the nature of the job: what you want to do and how long you want to do...etc... for example if you are going to cut a lot of woods at the same time... for sure want to go with corded tool....

but cordless can handle most of the tasks these days... or use hand in hand with corded tools... 

I perfer to have both....


----------



## timmy (Jul 10, 2007)

I understand, I do mostly household things, but from time to time help friends out with projects such as doing a deck once, we didn't use my skill saw as he had a sweet portable table saw to get it done. On my next big project I'll probably pick up some corded tools. Thanks


----------



## cryingeva (Aug 1, 2007)

They both i have,usually i grab the cordless tool because no need to find the power plate to small job...


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

Just invest in a few more batteries....that'll all you have to do..


----------

